# Historic Aviation Memorial Museum



## DBII (Oct 14, 2011)

I ran across this museum last summer. It is on my list of places to go.

Historic Aviation Memorial Museum 

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

